# Town status: wanting more greenery?



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 14, 2014)

Aiming for perfect town again. 
I know barren is to do with trees.. But greenery?

 Is this flowers or bushes?


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it mostly has to do with trees, but flowers and bushes will help as well.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is off of ign. I followed it and got a perfect rating. 
The rating depends on three categories: Cleanliness, Abundant Nature and Abundant Living.

Cleanliness

less than 10 weeds
less than 10 items on the ground (not counting sea shells, fruit, mushrooms, flowers, buried fossils, buried gyroids, buried Pitfall Seeds)
no garbage (Empty Can, Boot, Old Tire, Spoiled Turnips)
no Rafflesia
Abundant Nature

Trees between 110 and 200
Flowers over 50
High Nature Points from Public Works Projects
Good: Flower Clock, Flower Bed, Flower Arch, Wisteria Pergola, Straw Fence, topiaries, Solar Panels, Wind Power Generator, Windmill
Bad: Garbage Can, Jumbo Monitor, Oil Excavator, Tire Play Equipment, Picnic Sheet, Traffic Light, illumination items, Tower
Abundant Living

High Living Points from Public Works Projects
Best: Campground
Good: bridges, benches, outside lights, Garden Chair, Hot Spring, Fire Hydrant, Stadium Lights, Solar Panels, Lighthouse
OK: almost everything else including Water Well, Fountain, clocks, Signboard, Face Board, signs, art, monuments, etc.
Bad: Garbage Can


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 15, 2014)

^ Thanks for that list! It seems to pointless that they included PWPs that give you a bad rating (like the garbage can). If anything, having a place to dispose of stuff should be good for your town, and it's annoying that to get the perfect town rating I'll have to put off some of the PWPs I wanted.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2014)

Huh... and to think the garbage can would be a good thing?
Then again, it's not "recycling" (using Re-Tail) xD


----------



## Shattersnap (Aug 16, 2014)

Laser Beams said:


> ^ Thanks for that list! It seems to pointless that they included PWPs that give you a bad rating (like the garbage can). If anything, having a place to dispose of stuff should be good for your town, and it's annoying that to get the perfect town rating I'll have to put off some of the PWPs I wanted.



You can have PWPs like the garbage can and illuminated pieces and still have perfect town,  you just need to have enough other things to override the negative points.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep. I have the Tower, and still had perfect town before I started dropping things for the Dream Suite. Just plant loads of flowers~ Trying to grow lots of hybrids will accomplish this fairly easily without even trying.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 16, 2014)

I've got that very same problem right now. They keep saying they need more green, but I have 2 topiaries out, there are flowers *everywhere* and trees in abundance. Idk what the **** else these animals want >.<


----------

